# Vanilla-scented white flowers????



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

Another "what is it?" here at the new property! A stemmy, tall (6-7') bush is growing next to our house (partial shade) here in East Texas. Just in the last few days, it has bloomed with several dozen large white flowers that look like perfectly white roses and smell like Vanilla!

From what I remember (it's dark out there right now!), the base of the flower is narrow like an Iris, and they grow in loose clusters of 3-4. Out of the elongated iris-like base grows the bloom of the flower just like a rose (3-4" across). Deep green, shiny leaves shaped like spearpoints or canoes.

Any guesses??


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Gardenia?


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

I just googled Gardenia and I think you're right!

Now, I just have to convince DH not to cut them! He wants to cut ANYTHING that's "too close to the house".... huh? why? no clue.....

Any tips on taking care of them? How far to prune, when to deadhead the blooms, etc?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

My gardenia just started blooming yesterday! They smell so good. Do not touch the flower itself, it bruises really easily and makes a brown spot.

Angie


----------



## Randy Rooster (Dec 14, 2004)

You can trim it back after it is done blooming and you will get flowers next year. Around here they are called "Cape Jasmine".


----------

